

The Man Who Deleted All His Tweets - WoodenChair
http://inessential.com/2015/05/03/the_man_who_deleted_all_his_tweets

======
signaler
Something similar here: [http://fusion.net/story/50322/meet-the-tweet-
deleters-people...](http://fusion.net/story/50322/meet-the-tweet-deleters-
people-who-are-making-their-twitter-histories-self-destruct/)

